# Krieger sucht neue Heimat...



## Zerenzo (18. August 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

derzeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Gilde unter dem Banner der Horde, welche aktiv im jeweilig aktuellen Content raidet und noch einen Krieger in ihrer Stammgruppe sucht.

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin über 30 Jahre jung und berufstätig, wodurch ich zeitlich nicht immer flexibel bin(weiteres dazu bei Raidzeiten). Ich würde mich selbst als loyalen, sehr zuverlässigen und zielorienterten Menschen bezeichnen. Bedingt durch meine eher ruhigere Art, besitze ich soetwas wie eine natürliche Langzeitmotivation und Wiperesistenz, falls es mal nicht so laufen sollte, wie man es sich wünscht. 

Charakter:
Den Krieger spiele ich nun schon seit  Release von BC. Bis Ende Cata spielte ich ihn ausschließlich als Tank in 25er/10er Raids. Erst mit Pandaria, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mich aktiv auf DD zu spezialisieren und dahingehend weiter zu entwickeln. Der derzeitige Erfahrungsstand des Charakters beträgt aktuell 12/14 nhc bei einem Ilvl von 560 (Tank 550).

Was ich suche:

Am liebsten wären mir 1-2 Raidtermine pro Woche in den Zeitfenstern: Mo-Do (19:30-22:00); Fr,Sa (20:00-XX). 
Wie oben schon erwähnt suche ich nur Gilden der Horde, am liebsten auf einem RP-PVE  oder PVE Server. Die Gilde sollte die Stammgruppe als zentralen Mittelpunkt ihrer Bemühungen haben und daher nicht zu groß sein (<20 aktive Acc. und keine Massengilde). Jegliches Bestreben der Einzelnen sollte auf die Gilde und die Gruppe fixiert sein, welche sich durch ein gewisses Niveau auszeichnet.

Da ich passionierter Erfolgssammler bin, wäre es schön, wenn es in der Gilde evtl. den ein oder anderen gibt, der diese Leidenschaft teilt. 
*
Lok'tar ogar!*


----------



## Warbird01 (18. August 2013)

Hey, ich denke du könntest ganz gut zu uns passen. 
Hab dir ne PN geschickt.


----------



## Zerenzo (27. August 2013)

/push


----------



## Zerenzo (7. September 2013)

/noch aktuell


----------



## Never walk alone (9. September 2013)

huhu, melde dich doch mal bitte Ingame bei mir Côsmo, Eredar/Horde...dann bequatschen wir alles weitere...
Gruß Côsmo


----------



## Zerenzo (18. September 2013)

/push


----------



## Zerenzo (18. Oktober 2013)

/Suche immernoch aktuell


----------



## Zerenzo (21. Oktober 2013)

/Montagspush


----------



## Zerenzo (9. November 2013)

Da nun doch schon etwas Zeit, seit meinem ersten Post vergangen ist und ich leider immernoch nicht fündig geworden bin, habe ich den Part über den Erfahrungsstand/Equipstand mal aktualisert.  Die Suche ist immernoch aktuell.
/push


----------



## Zerenzo (18. November 2013)

Obligatorischer Montagspush.


----------



## Beluschie1977 (18. November 2013)

melde dich doch einfach mal bei beluschie/beluschi auf dem server Frostwolf


----------



## Zerenzo (26. November 2013)

Immernoch auf der Suche nach einer netten Gilde, welche an den angegebenen Zeiten raidet.


----------



## Beluschie1977 (26. November 2013)

Zerenzo schrieb:


> Immernoch auf der Suche nach einer netten Gilde, welche an den angegebenen Zeiten raidet.



sagt dir da nix zu bei uns ?


----------



## Zerenzo (27. November 2013)

Hallo Beluschie,

nein leider eher nicht. Wie schon in meinem Post erwähnt, wäre ein überfüllter PVP Server eher eine der letzteren Optionen, die ich in betracht ziehen würde. Aber dennoch Danke für Dein Angebot.



*Lok'tar ogar! *


----------



## Zerenzo (4. Dezember 2013)

Noch aktuell.


----------



## Zerenzo (10. Dezember 2013)

Dienstagspush.


----------



## Zerenzo (17. Dezember 2013)

/push


----------



## Zerenzo (23. Dezember 2013)

Allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.
Die Suche ist immernoch aktuell.


----------



## Zerenzo (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.
/push


----------



## Zerenzo (10. Januar 2014)

Einige Punkte zur Charakterinformation hinzugefügt/aktualisert. Das Gesuch ist immernoch aktuell.
/push


----------



## Zerenzo (13. Januar 2014)

Obligatorischer Montagspush.


----------



## Zerenzo (20. Januar 2014)

Die Suche nach einer geeigneten Gilde ist immernoch aktuell.


----------



## Zerenzo (28. Januar 2014)

Den Thread nochmal anstubs in der Hoffnung, dass sich eine passende Gilde meldet.


----------



## Zerenzo (22. Februar 2014)

/push


----------



## Zerenzo (1. März 2014)

/anstubs


----------



## Zerenzo (5. März 2014)

Nochmal hochdrück.


----------



## Zerenzo (14. März 2014)

/nochmal hochdrück


----------



## SylGa (15. März 2014)

Ich kann dir etwas anbieten, was aber nicht alle deine Wünsche erfüllt: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/206348-hforscherliga-tretet-der-garde-bei/ - In deinen Augen sicher eine Massengilde, auch wenn sich der Großteil inzwischen untereinander kennt - wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg. Warum ich trotz deiner Abneigung großer Gilden gegenüber ein Angebot mache? Nun wir haben ausschließlich aktive Spieler (keine Karteileichen), einige Erfolgsjäger dabei und für dich noch wichtiger: Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt bieten wir 5 Schlachtzüge, davon ein 25er, an. 

Der RP-Realm "Forscherliga" ist ziemlich klein und die Community dafür sehr engagiert. Die Forscherliga hat ihren eigenen Charm, schwer zu beschreiben. Auf unserem Realm gibt's den Spruch "Einmal Foli, immer Foli" trotz mancher Auswanderung, die Leute kommen immer wieder zurück. Man muss aber auch irgendwie zur Foli passen, sonst packt es einen nicht.


----------



## Zerenzo (25. März 2014)

Nochmal anstubs.


----------



## Zerenzo (31. März 2014)

/Montagspush


----------



## Zerenzo (9. April 2014)

/push


----------

